# Appli pour mixer (DJ)



## Mac Chris (11 Mai 2011)

Appels à vos avis d'utilisateurs avertis.

Je recherche une appli pour mixer en soirée comme un vrai DJ.

Que me conseiller vous, je désire ne faire qu'un achat, sans suppléments et autres options.


----------



## fpoil (11 Mai 2011)

Djay for ipad


----------



## Mac Chris (11 Mai 2011)

Merci

Pourquoi est ce le meilleur à ton sens et qui rivalise t il?


----------



## Mac Chris (19 Mai 2011)

Fpoil,

Est ce que Djay permet d'incruster des effets sonores (voix, extraits sonores...) ? y a t il une palette à disposition?
Merci


----------

